# 9.1 to 9.2: hostapd changes?



## patpro (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello,

I've read in release notes that hostapd config changes between FreeBSD 9.1 and FreeBSD 9.2. Unfortunately I can't find more details about this change; than that:



> Implement new rc.conf(5) syntax for hostapd(8). The new format is: ifconfig_wlanX="HOSTAP", where X represents the wlan(4) interface. [r252748]



and:



> Not only this is a bit cleaner, it allows multiple instances of hostapd to be
> running on the system host, useful for simultaneous dual-band WiFi.
> This is similar to ifconfig_wlanX="WPA" but it uses /etc/hostapd-wlanX.conf.
> Compatibility with hostapd_enable=YES/NO was kept.



Currently, I've this:


```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
create_args_wlan0="wlanmode hostap" 
ifconfig_wlan0="inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid MySSID mode 11g pureg up"
```

How am I supposed to convert my configuration while upgrading from 9.1-RELEASE to 9.2-RELEASE?


----------



## patpro (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, well, well.
The old syntax still works. Haven't changed anything in my rc.conf and my access point works great after upgrading to 9.2-RELEASE.


----------

